# Hệ thống Điện > Driver Step motor >  Sử dụng Driver Vexta alpha Step?

## hoitm

Mình có một Apha step và motor. đã đọc manual nhưng  khi gắn dây nhưng không chạy được, motor hơi ấm ấm.
Ace coi thử mình gắn dây như vậy có đủ chưa hay thiếu gì không?

Hình ảnh manual.



mình gắn hai pin 9 với 11.



mong a e chỉ giúp

----------


## nhatson

nối thêm GND của LPT với |step và |dir

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> nối thêm GND của LPT với |step và |dir


GND của  bob vào chân nào trên hình vậy anh. cái này em chưa rõ lắm.
 thanks

----------


## nhatson

chân 10 và chân 12

----------

hoitm

----------


## CKD

Thấy có external power supply. Vậy có cần cấp 5V hay 24V ngoài để nuôi driver không nhỉ?. Nếu vẫn không chạy thì cấp thêm nguồn cho nó xem sao.

Không phải là tín đồ của alpha, nên không rỏ lắm.

----------


## Gamo

Tau nhớ hình như là ko, chỉ cần 2 cặp dir & pulse là đủ. Thế cái external power supply để làm gì ta?

----------


## hoitm

> chân 10 và chân 12


đã làm theo hướng dẫn dây 9 11 nối vào step và dir. dây 10 12 nối vào gnd của bob. nhưng khi  mình job chạy tay thì đèn arlam nhấp nháy.

----------


## nhatson

khả năng là dây motor đấu sai, hoặc đang lỗi encoder

----------

hoitm

----------


## emptyhb

> khả năng là dây motor đấu sai, hoặc đang lỗi encoder


Bác chủ chụp hình sợi cáp motor lên đây đi. Nếu đấu sai thì khi cắm điện nó đã báo arlam rồi.


Cả đít motor nữa, em lại đang nghĩ là motor có phanh từ.

----------

hoitm, nhatson

----------


## hoitm

> Bác chủ chụp hình sợi cáp motor lên đây đi. Nếu đấu sai thì khi cắm điện nó đã báo arlam rồi.
> 
> 
> Cả đít motor nữa, em lại đang nghĩ là motor có phanh từ.


hinh nè anh. mình cũng đã cấp nguồn 24VDC cho thắng từ rồi. khi mở nguồn thì thắng từ nghe cái "Kich". còn dây motor mình để nguyên.




Cho hỏi thêm là khi mình cấp nguồn cho thắng từ rồi thì có quay được motor không. tại vì đã mở thắng nguồn rồi mà motor không quay được. cực kỳ cứng. không piết là hư motor không nhỉ.

----------


## Gamo

Bác rút dây điện motor ra, chỉ cấp điện cho thắng từ thôi. Nếu quay ko được thì xin chia buồn, còn quay bình thường thì motor ko sao.

Khi bác cấp điện vào rồi, dù có mở thắng từ thì cũng ko thể quay motor được đâu, trừ khi bác là Superman  :Big Grin:

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

vậy là motor hư rồi. khi cấp nguồn thì motor quay kô được. dùng kềm kệp quay cũng o được.

----------


## emptyhb

> vậy là motor hư rồi. khi cấp nguồn thì motor quay kô được. dùng kềm kệp quay cũng o được.


Bác làm như bác gamo ấy, chỉ cấp nguồn 24v thôi, dùng kìm vặn cốt motor xem được không? nếu được thì motor bình thường.

Hoặc để cho đơn giản, bác tháo ốc chí chỗ phanh từ ra, rồi tháo luôn cái phanh từ đó đi. xem quay được không?

----------


## ahdvip

Mệt ghê, bác tháo cái thắng từ ra luôn đi.  :Frown:  chạy rồi tính

----------


## CKD

Mấy ca này khó.. vì hỏi - nhận giải pháp - trả lời ngắn gọn trong vài từ.

Tiết kiệm ngôn từ kiểu ấy hại não lắm... mà mất nhiều thời gian nữa. Nên mình đoán là kéo dài thêm thì mọi cao thủ đều bỏ chạy hết vì hết kiên nhẫn.

Với mấy con motor này, dù là có thắng từ thì khi không cấp điện, motor cứng nhưng cập kềm vẫn phải quay được, hơi nặng nhưng vẫn được. Vì lực phanh không mạnh.
Nếu không quay được thì có thể ổ bi đã bị rỉ sét.

----------

hoitm

----------


## h-d

người ta chưa biết các bác cứ rảnh thì giải thích dần dần, Bác chủ cũng nên đọc tìm đọc các vấn đề liên quan trước khi hỏi để có thêm chút kiến thức ạ. điện áp 24v cấp ngoài là cấp cho thắng từ, bật tủ điện lên là cấp 24v để mở thắng, nếu bác không dùng thì tháo bỏ thắng từ ra. hoặc bác cấp duy nhất 24v vào thắng từ nghe tiếng "kịch" là thắng từ đã nhả, không cắm dây vào driver nhé bác. Lúc đó bác xoay trục động cơ có được không. được thì bác đấu sai hoặc endcode lỗi, 1 là nếu không quay được thì có thể thắng lỗi, hoặc động cơ vấn đề về cơ khí. Và đế bước này thì bác tháo bỏ thắng tử đi là biết lỗi do đâu.

----------

hoitm

----------


## Nam CNC

motor không báo alarm khi cắm dây vào drive và bật nguồn , đã cấp nguồn cho thắng từ nghe cái "kịch" , chỉnh chạy jog thì alarm ...... tèn tén ten , con động cơ bị cứng cốt , do là hàng 2nd việc cứng cốt là chuyện bình thường, cách phục hồi không khó lắm nhưng để cho người có kinh nghiệm làm qua là chắc ăn hơn.


hệ thống như bác chủ diễn tả chẳng lỗi gì , chỉ mỗi tội động cơ cứng cốt , tìm ai đó hồi phục cho em động cơ là xong.

----------

hoitm

----------


## CKD

Mình nói vậy vì thấy bác chủ đã test không quay.. mà chẵng biết là có thắng hay không.

----------

hoitm

----------


## nhatson

thấy chủ thead bảo cấp điện thắng kêu kịch phát

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

cảm ơn anh em đã hỗ trợ nhiệt tình. mình mới mua 1 con motor khác thì chạy ngon lành motor kia nó chết tèo rùi

----------


## hoitm

cảm ơn anh em đã hỗ trợ nhiệt tình. mình mới mua 1 con motor khác thì chạy ngon lành motor kia nó chết tèo rùi 😁

----------


## ppgas

Số là em mới mua chục bộ an-pha sì-tép, đấu nối các kiểu nó vẫn quay 1 chiều. 
- dây chung nối Ground (cả trên bob và ngoài)
- dây chung nối +5V (cả Vcc trên bob và nguồn ngoài)
Mấy ngày nghỉ phép đi tong. 

Các bác cho hỏi vị trí các chân trên rắc cắm nhìn theo hướng này đúng không?
3 chân 1 (+5V), 2 (ground) và 3 (24V) có cần phải nối không ah?


Cảm ơn.

----------


## emptyhb

> Số là em mới mua chục bộ an-pha sì-tép, đấu nối các kiểu nó vẫn quay 1 chiều. 
> - dây chung nối Ground (cả trên bob và ngoài)
> - dây chung nối +5V (cả Vcc trên bob và nguồn ngoài)
> Mấy ngày nghỉ phép đi tong. 
> 
> Các bác cho hỏi vị trí các chân trên rắc cắm nhìn theo hướng này đúng không?
> 3 chân 1 (+5V), 2 (ground) và 3 (24V) có cần phải nối không ah?
> 
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Đấu nối các kiểu vẫn chạy 1 chiều thì bác kiểm tra lại cái cần gạt 1P/2P, bác gạt về 1P là xong nhé.


Đấu dây thì chân 9, 11 bác nối với 5V. chân 10 nối với DIR, chân 12 nối với PUL. Config trong mach 3 là Active low.

----------

cnclaivung, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Gạt về 1P thì nó không chịu quay bác ah. (Chỉ nghe tín hiệu "kịch" mà ứ chịu quay)
Đã nối đúng theo như bác mô tả nhưng cũng vậy.

----------


## emptyhb

Thế bác mua loại ARM hay ASM? nếu ARM thì nối kiểu khác

----------


## ppgas

> Thế bác mua loại ARM hay ASM? nếu ARM thì nối kiểu khác


Asm66ac (asd12ac) và Asm69mae (asd30da) bác ah, tất cả chạy 1 chiều. Chắc là sai cơ bản gì đó.
BOB ebay  :Smile: 

Và đã cấp nguồn riêng (24v) cho Bob

----------


## emptyhb

Bob này thì bác cấu hình Port&Pin theo hình này xem có sai ở đâu không?

----------


## ppgas

Để xem lại tổng thể 1 lần xem sao. Cố tường thuật bằng hình ảnh  :Smile:  thanks bác.
Các chân 1,2,3 có nối không bác?

----------


## emptyhb

> Để xem lại tổng thể 1 lần xem sao. Cố tường thuật bằng hình ảnh  thanks bác.
> Các chân 1,2,3 có nối không bác?


Không nối bác ơi.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Đã quay được rồi và không biết tại sao. 1 bộ dây chung để tự do thì quay 2 chiều, 1 bộ dây chung nối với nguồn 5v ngoài mới chịu.? Nối với PC 5V Vcc trên bob ra nó đứng im!
Vài hình ảnh góp tham khảo:








Chắc tại dây diện đi tùm lum quá! Để kiếm cục lọc chống nhiễu.

----------


## emptyhb

> Số là em mới mua chục bộ an-pha sì-tép, đấu nối các kiểu nó vẫn quay 1 chiều. 
> *- dây chung nối Ground (cả trên bob và ngoài)
> - dây chung nối +5V (cả Vcc trên bob và nguồn ngoài)*
> Mấy ngày nghỉ phép đi tong. 
> 
> Các bác cho hỏi vị trí các chân trên rắc cắm nhìn theo hướng này đúng không?
> 3 chân 1 (+5V), 2 (ground) và 3 (24V) có cần phải nối không ah?
> 
> Cảm ơn.


Đoạn chữ màu đỏ này là sao bác ơi? Bác chỉ nối từ driver tới Bob thôi.

----------


## Nam CNC

theo em làm mấy con ở nhà , 9-11 là 2 dây tín hiệu , còn 10-12 nối chung vào ground PC , em chẳng thấy chỉ dẫn nào theo catalogue nối với 5V .

chắc BOB của em dạng cùi bắp rất đơn giản nên nó dễ xử dụng và rất ổn định hehehe. Hình như đâu 180K 1 cái , mấy máy của em chạy tốt.

----------

hoitm

----------


## ppgas

> Đoạn chữ màu đỏ này là sao bác ơi? Bác chỉ nối từ driver tới Bob thôi.


Ah có nghĩa là thử:
- nối dây chung (9,11) vào dây nối đất (từ ổ điện), nó quay 1 chiều. Thử nối với chân PC GND trên bob nó vẫn 1 chiều!?
- nối dây chung vào nguồn rời 5v, hoặc chân Vcc PC5V cũng vẫn vậy (quay 1 chiều).  

Bây giờ thì đấu thử 4 driver, chỉ 1 cặp dây chung của 1 driver nối nguồn 5v ngoài, 3 cặp còn lại cứ để tự do (không nối đâu cả) thì cả 4 con quay ngon lành. Chẳng biết đâu mà lần...

----------


## emptyhb

> Ah có nghĩa là thử:
> - nối dây chung (9,11) vào dây nối đất (từ ổ điện), nó quay 1 chiều. Thử nối với chân PC GND trên bob nó vẫn 1 chiều!?
> - nối dây chung vào nguồn rời 5v, hoặc chân Vcc PC5V cũng vẫn vậy (quay 1 chiều).  
> 
> Bây giờ thì đấu thử 4 driver, chỉ 1 cặp dây chung của 1 driver nối nguồn 5v ngoài, 3 cặp còn lại cứ để tự do (không nối đâu cả) thì cả 4 con quay ngon lành. Chẳng biết đâu mà lần...


Em đấu và chạy cũng khá nhiều bộ alpha rồi mà chưa gặp trường hợp như bác bao giờ.  :Cool:

----------


## h-d

có khi nào nguồn 5v trên BOB của bác không đủ dòng không?

----------


## hoitm

> Ah có nghĩa là thử:
> - nối dây chung (9,11) vào dây nối đất (từ ổ điện), nó quay 1 chiều. Thử nối với chân PC GND trên bob nó vẫn 1 chiều!?
> - nối dây chung vào nguồn rời 5v, hoặc chân Vcc PC5V cũng vẫn vậy (quay 1 chiều).  
> 
> Bây giờ thì đấu thử 4 driver, chỉ 1 cặp dây chung của 1 driver nối nguồn 5v ngoài, 3 cặp còn lại cứ để tự do (không nối đâu cả) thì cả 4 con quay ngon lành. Chẳng biết đâu mà lần...


Cái này cũng khó thật, của em chỉ nối 2 dâu vào step dir 2 dây còn lại nối vào GND thôi là chạy được mà.

----------


## ppgas

> có khi nào nguồn 5v trên BOB của bác không đủ dòng không?


Cái này thì em không đo được, dụng cụ đo đang có chỉ đo được hàng mili-ampe thôi.

----------

